# PaulHag dies at 21. Cause of death: LasciviousXXX



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

WOOOOT.
So 2 weeks ago in chat i tell everyone I got a new humi. Unfortunetly I dont have the funds to fill it yet and when asked how many gars I had stocked it up with I had to admit sadly only 2  

Well XXX told me he'd help me put some gars in it and did he ever!
Up until now I had only smoked one ISOM (a delicious PSD4 given to me by the o' so generous Franksmith) Well XXX decided to send me an awesome sampler of some of the most talked about smokes on CS. Thank you SOOOOO much man! Your too much....really...
My mouth just waters lookin at these   

1) Monte #2 - GKI DEC'03
2) Bolivar something (a lil help here?)
3) Party Short '01
4) San Cristobal de Habana (bout same size as Party short)
5) RASS AIS Oct'04

Once again LasciviousXXX, thanks for further kickin my butt down that slope


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

those are all great. the Party short will have you seeing stars!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice Dustin! Enjoy the smokes! What is that thing in your avatar?!


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

crazy guitarist Buckethead
website HERE


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice enjoy those cigars.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

nice hit!
enjoy those!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

That Dustin's a good guy. But judging from that hit, and the shove down the slope that it will be, he might have an evil streak.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the boli is called a "royal corona". the san cristobal is an el principe.

all those cigars seem very familiar??


----------



## poloboy7 (Apr 19, 2005)

Those are awesome cigars. Out of those I have tried the Monte #2 and found it to be a phenomenal smoke. Enjoy BOTL. :w


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

That's so not right Dustin!!!!! Good hit, right between the eyes...LOL


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

alright hag those be some good cigars there your gonna love them. XXX good hit bro hag needed a little shove over the habana hill


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Those are some sweeeeet smokes Paul...that Boli will put you in heaven, and the RASS will knock you out....

WTG DUstin!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

PaulHag said:


> WOOOOT.
> So 2 weeks ago in chat i tell everyone I got a new humi. Unfortunetly I dont have the funds to fill it yet and when asked how many gars I had stocked it up with I had to admit sadly only 2
> 
> Well XXX told me he'd help me put some gars in it and did he ever!
> ...


Glad you liked 'em Paul, these are among some of my very favorite smokes. I try to spread the love when I'm able so enjoy bro, I think you are a great friend to have on CS and I have a lot of fun Chattin' with you. Smoke away bro.

And hey Greg...... I stick to what I know  ...... and like  !


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Great choice Dustin! You're in for a treat Paul! WTG :w


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats Paul - four of the best smokes I've had (I haven't tried a RASS yet). A very strong followup to the PSD4 - the Party short or Boli alone will ensure years of credit card debt for you. Enjoy!

Nice hit XXX!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice hit! I have a few of those smokes resting in the humi, the Monte No 2 and the SCdH gifted by coppertop. Those monte's look awesome!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

This thread title scared the CRAP out of me!!! 

Phew, glad you aren't REALLY dead! Enjoy the 'gars, man!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Very nice hit Justin, Paul ya gonna seriously enjoy those..


----------

